# Blue X Vine shelters



## GerardVineyard (May 12, 2011)

Decided to put this on my new plantings to help promote growth. My question is, with these over the vines, how do you check to see if any bugs or disease are on your plants?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 13, 2011)

Good question. I bought some of these with my muscadines from Isons but haven't put them on yet.


----------



## grapeman (May 13, 2011)

This is the second most common question for them. The number one is when to take them off. I believe in their use so much that I gave all mine away.......... Many people like them because it can offer protection from wildlife - which is good. Another thing is it promotes rapid growth - nice thin spindly tall growth that needs cutting off next year. Then their is your current predicament- how do you monitor insects and disease- and then spray when needed? I find it better to let the vine grow unchecked the first year to develop good strong roots and a thick base to the vine. Then the next year when you cut back, the vines energy goes into making a nice thall thick trunk.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (May 17, 2011)

I have to find where I read this, but I did read that they should come off near the end of summer.


----------

